# Lizards > General Geckos >  Princeps Tenebrarum

## Ax01

so i was at the Chameleon Ranch section of PacNWRS and tucked between two tall stacks of enclosures w/ Chameleons was a small, humble display of geckos. i'm not interested in Leo's and Cresties at the moment but i'm here and why not take a lil looky anyway? well, well what do we have here!


that's a 1.0 U. lineatus in the upper left deli cup! and OMG what's that in the bottom right?!! OMG can it be?! Dream Animal?!! imma have to get back to that one...



oh here's a 0.1 U. lineatus! apparently this one didn't have a tail when the vendor got her in and it's been growing back very nicely. very cool.



ok back to the other one! yawp, it's a U. phantasticus! OMG! OMG!



and he is HOT lil Satanic Leaf Tail.



but as Hot as he was, i never buy anything on my first go-around of a reptile show. i try to make a big circle and visit all the tables/vendors to see everything first. if something that previously caught my eye was sold by the time i make it back, it wasn't meant to be. if it's still there, it's mine!


on the opposite side of the building, in the back corner i found this pair of U. sikorae's. wow! this is the most amount of Madagascar gecko's i've ever seen at a show - 5 total!!



so like 2 or 3 hours later, i make my 3rd trip to the Chameleon Ranch. a few peeps didn't know what they were looking at but thought it looked really cool. i tried to sell it to them so i wouldn't have to buy it myself Lol. 1 girl knew what it was tho and seemed very, very interested but she eventually walked away. so i i took the deli cup from the display to get a closer look. then i broke the bank and bought him! that girl came back w/ husband in tow like 2minutes later to buy the lil guy. too late Lol!




he's at least 3-4years old, wild caught but has been stateside since 2015 in the personal collection of the vendor. (it's partner just passed so he's letting go of the boy.)




here he is w/ a painting from Post-Mortem Pets





great show, but now let's go home!


a few more quick pix outside before we hit the road




and into the cupholder



i hope he likes dancy jams



once home - a few quick pix on the deck, full sunlight






and i put together a temp home



and he hops right in!




yay!

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-17-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-18-2018),dr del (07-17-2018),_hilabeans_ (07-17-2018),_ladywhipple02_ (07-17-2018),_Prognathodon_ (07-18-2018),skydnay (07-17-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (07-17-2018)

----------


## skydnay

I've heard a lot about these little guys, and they're wicked cool looking! Enjoy your new bud!

----------

_Ax01_ (07-17-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Freaking.  Awesome.

----------

_Ax01_ (07-17-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I totally get why you caved.   :W00t:

----------

_Ax01_ (07-17-2018)

----------


## Sonny1318

Very cool Ax, congratulations and again thanks for sharing. Best of luck with him.

----------

_Ax01_ (07-17-2018)

----------


## ladywhipple02

Dream animal here as well... nice find!

----------

_Ax01_ (07-17-2018)

----------


## Prognathodon

Very cool!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Ax01_ (07-18-2018)

----------


## Ax01

ok still no name for this lil one yet. he's been eating about 2-3 crickets a day although i've yet to see him take one in person. i think he's waiting until some darkness of nightfall.

this was from the first day/night - upside down, prey watching.



he moves into position, as one prey climbs up.



uh oh, it fell into the water.

----------

_MD_Pythons_ (07-18-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Super cool little pickup!!!

----------

_Ax01_ (07-19-2018)

----------

